# My New Car!!!!



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

I picked up my new car at the dealer today!!!  After the insurance comapny faxed over the wrong paperwork three times, they finaly got it right and I was able to drive it off the lot! The color is called Aloe Green....sort of a cross between light green, blue and gray. I never saw the color before I got the car and guess what I saw on the way home. Yup, three other cars with that color (neither of them were Toyotas)! :angry: I picked it because it was different. Oh well....I'm happy with it. Just have to get used to a wider car....Camry's are much wider than Corolla's!


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Very nice.......can I borrow it?


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice new car.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Time to put that new cigar smell in it


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Toyotas FTW!!


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

you know what they say about toyotas....

Fix It Again Tony!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Congrats I wish I got your MPG!!!


----------



## ratpak-cl (Aug 3, 2008)

nice car. enjoy.


----------



## Yahhn (Aug 15, 2008)

Very nice, now you can drive to goodfella's in style.


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

robisjebus said:


> you know what they say about toyotas....
> 
> Fix It Again Tony!


Sorry, but that's FIAT.
FORD - Fix Or Replace Daily
DROF (Ford Backwards) - Driver Returns On Foot


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

You'll love it, we have the hybrid and get 45 mpg's.


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Yahhn said:


> Very nice, now you can drive to goodfella's in style.


Can't afford Goodfella's now.....got car payments!


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

NICE! I'm looking at those right now as well. I keep debating Camry or Scion TC? Family car or sports car? hmmm


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

The EVP said:


> Sorry, but that's FIAT.
> FORD - Fix Or Replace Daily
> DROF (Ford Backwards) - Driver Returns On Foot


Sweet ride!

FORD - First On Race Day


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

The EVP said:


> Sorry, but that's FIAT.
> FORD - Fix Or Replace Daily
> DROF (Ford Backwards) - Driver Returns On Foot


I thought it was Ford- Found On Road Dead


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

buttah said:


> NICE! I'm looking at those right now as well. I keep debating Camry or Scion TC? Family car or sports car? hmmm


get a G6 and thank me later.

it's the bestest car i've ever driven.


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

tx_tuff said:


> Time to put that new cigar smell in it


:roflmao:

Nice car!!


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

buttah said:


> NICE! I'm looking at those right now as well. I keep debating Camry or Scion TC? Family car or sports car? hmmm


TC can't really be considered a sports car, they are very slow and generally driven by women.


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Congrats, that car will last you a good long time.


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Congratulations... great pics


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Ok Pete-
We'll have to have some smokes in it for a proper christening


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

congrats, nice color.


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

Nice pick up.....er..... I mean Car!! 

But seriously, nice car brother. Now you just gotta get rid of that new car smell, and give it that new cigar smell!


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice Ride


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice choice on the wheels,you got!!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

The EVP said:


> Sorry, but that's FIAT.
> FORD - Fix Or Replace Daily
> DROF (Ford Backwards) - Driver Returns On Foot


I wanted to say something nice but now I say nothing more!!
I work in a Ford plant!!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Nice wheels there!!! Got class in there too!!!


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

grats on the car Pete, lets do a pass


----------



## BiG LoU (Jan 31, 2008)

I like that color choice pete . . lease or finance ?


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

amateurke said:


> I wanted to say something nice but now I say nothing more!!
> I work in a Ford plant!!!


No offense to Ford....that's just what they say about them. I used to own a '79 Thunderbird and loved that car!


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

BigLou said:


> I like that color choice pete . . lease or finance ?


Finance. At 30,000+ miles per year, I'd destroy the lease.


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice. I still have an '89 Camry that I use for a put put car. (putting around town) Yes, '89, it won't die. 246k and counting. Gotta love those Camry's.


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

You can never go wrong with a Toyota. I have 4 of them, including a 99 tacoma 4wd with 256,000 on it.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

looking good there. nice car


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Very nice! what will be the first cigar smoked in said new car?


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Love the ride Pete. Dig that color too, hides the dirt well


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Congrats on the new wheels Pete! Nice color.


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

So i gotta a hot date this weekend, you think i can take her for a spend, you know just to show off in front of the new LADY FRIEND???????


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice Car Bro !


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> Very nice! what will be the first cigar smoked in said new car?


Thank you Brian! Actualy, I don't smoke in my cars. Aside from killing the resale value, I can't show up to visit my accounts smelling like cigar smoke. However, I did celebrate tonight with a Cohiba Siglo VI that was gifted to me a few months back.


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

marquelcg said:


> So i gotta a hot date this weekend, you think i can take her for a spend, you know just to show off in front of the new LADY FRIEND???????


You pick it up but on the way up, you must stop in Wilmington, NC and bring me a quart of BBQ from Jackson's on Kerr Ave and a 12 pack of Sun Drop soda!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice Car Pete


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

very nice Pete


----------

